# Lego



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone else still playing with lego bricks?
I'm in the middle of building the Millenium Falcon kit. This is one intense lego.

Once I get it done, I've still got the gigantic X-Wing model builders set to work on, and a Spider Man set.
When I finish those, I'm probably gonna start to make custom sets. And, because I like to jump right into massive projects with little or no preperation, I've settled on some sets I want to build : 

Ghostbusters fire house with Ectomobile.

Dracula's Castle from Van Helsing.

A series of Death Star sets, showing all kinds of locations from the films and books.

I like legos.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess to make Dracula's Castle from that POS movie Van Helsing, you must like Legos. Legos are cool, but I have nowhere to put stuff like that.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

What?! You didn't dig Van Helsing?  
Anyways, at my current lego building pace, I figure I should have this all done in about...three years.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> What?! You didn't dig Van Helsing?
> Anyways, at my current lego building pace, I figure I should have this all done in about...three years.


I dug Kate Beckinsale, but that movie was horrible.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

lego movies

http://www.brickfilms.com/films.php


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think the movie was that horrible, it was just overwrought. It was too busy for what was going on with plot and the overall acting. Beckinsale was indeed what made the flick for me, as did the very hot Dracula brides. The rest was pretty much a bust, the CGI looking for all the world like a very sophisticated cartoon.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I was never much of a builder of Legos for the point of putting together what they had in the pictures on the box fronts. I might have put a few together the way they pictured it but I was always into making something mine. So, I played in the sense that I made what I wanted out of the Legos. But I never left something looking the same way for long. And I'll never sell what I collected because I worked damn hard as a little tyke for Legos I did get. Which in the end I don't assume add up to much.


----------

